
More maths grads = better economy, says professor - gballan
http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/national/293806/more-maths-grads-bettr
======
Cypher
Some end up in the banking sector and begin a career of counterfeiting money,
making numbers look good and move faster than others.. I suppose the economy
is more important than society.

